# Is there a "Digger Dave" here?



## Oldtimer (Dec 20, 2008)

From Wisconcin maybe? if there is, I'd like to hear from him here...(I think I have the name and state right! LOL!)


----------



## capsoda (Dec 20, 2008)

Thats Dave LeBlanc. He has not posted since Feb and is in centrial Mass.


----------



## glass man (Dec 20, 2008)

DIGGER DAVE OF EBAY? GOES BY digger daveb ON EBAY, IF THATS WHO YOU MEAN. LOOKING AT SOME STUFF OF HIS ON EBITES,IF YOU WANT ME TO ASK HIM A QUESTION. JAMIE


----------



## glass man (Dec 20, 2008)

> woner how many lobeycat's there are?





> ORIGINAL: lobeycat
> 
> quite a popular name.....
> diggerdave[/align]diggerdave1[/align]diggerdaveb[/align]diggerdavec[/align]DIGGER DAVE[/align].....woner how many lobeycat's there are?https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/showprofile.asp?memid=5873


     JUST ONE I CARE BOUT MY BROTHER,JUST ONE! LORD KNOWS THAT IS ENOUGH![8D]


----------



## Oldtimer (Dec 20, 2008)

LOL! 

 This Dave is from the upper mid west, and is a well known bottle digger / collector / scoundrel. I wanna say he sort of specializes in privie digs...
 The reason I want to reach him is to tell him his brother in law here in Rochester NH has about 3000 dug bottles, some of which I want to buy...and to ask him to get on the horn and instigate him into selling me them beauties! 
 Thanks for the replies!


----------



## capsoda (Dec 20, 2008)

> quite a popular name.....
> diggerdave
> diggerdave1
> diggerdaveb
> ...


 
 I tell ya its an alien plot to take over the world and name everyone DIGGER DAVE!!!!!!!!  [&:]


----------



## capsoda (Dec 21, 2008)

I have my foil helmet at hand and I have covered all the doors, windows and vents with Glad Cling Wrap. Any of those alien suckers try to get in and they are in for a surprise. That stuff sticks to everything. [8|][:-]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 21, 2008)

Diggerlobeycat  that has a nice ring to it.[8D]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 21, 2008)

This must be Foilcat's better half  [8D]


----------



## pyshodoodle (Dec 21, 2008)

[sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif]This place is Great!


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jun 9, 2011)

bump[]


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 9, 2011)

I didn't remember this, Kate.  That's too funny.  I remember one where he was saying you'd find him in his basement with a foil hat on his head and chickens walking around lol.  I can't remember what thread that was.


----------



## cyberdigger (Jun 9, 2011)

Excellent work, Kate! []


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jun 9, 2011)

Laur - that sounds familiar, too. I wish I could find that bottle picture Rick's talking about. I swear I saw it recently.


----------

